# 2013-2014 Cruze stop-sale went out across dealerships this morning.



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

It just gets worse and worse 

I mean how do I know in turkey if my car has a problem America seems to have been bombarded with problems with there cruzes but no we're else around the world have had any problems 
Are they just lucky or hiding the truth elsewhere were the cruze is sold , I highly doubt that the homeground of chevrolet (America) is the only place to have problems with the cruze . But saying this mine is perfect couldn't find a fault if I tried


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

tracepk said:


> Dont have a link to the TSB at the moment if someone wants to link it. But a Dealership stop sale has been ordered on 2013-2014 Cruzes for possible defective driver side airbag component. Hopefully more details soon.


When you post this type of news for the CRUZE, without a link it is meaningless? Seems no one else in the United States knows what you seem to know?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We know now EDDY !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

stamas said:


> It just gets worse and worse
> 
> I mean how do I know in turkey if my car has a problem America seems to have been bombarded with problems with there cruzes but no we're else around the world have had any problems
> Are they just lucky or hiding the truth elsewhere were the cruze is sold , I highly doubt that the homeground of chevrolet (America) is the only place to have problems with the cruze . But saying this mine is perfect couldn't find a fault if I tried


The NHTSA is cracking down on just about every car maker in the US right now. They're running scared and trying to fix any issue that is being investigated to avoid huge fines. A bunch of older cars were just recalled over airbag issues.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Right I get that but won't any dangerous recalls or even simple ones get reported to other countries where the cruze is sold , I can't seem to find any known issues with the cruze in other countries apart from America , strange ...


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I know Honda and Toyota just recalled cars for airbags and a couple more brands I think did as well.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> When you post this type of news for the CRUZE, without a link it is meaningless? Seems no one else in the United States knows what you seem to know?


Just relaying the message my dealerships owner relayed to us this morning. From what I understand there WONT be a recall. and its merely a stop sale to prevent a few vehicles from certain batches within a mere 60 day window from slipping out with a faulty airbag part. News on the stop sale has been released as of last friday. So other people know besides me...just not you clearly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

stamas said:


> Right I get that but won't any dangerous recalls or even simple ones get reported to other countries where the cruze is sold , I can't seem to find any known issues with the cruze in other countries apart from America , strange ...


I suspect it happens, maybe not quite as often, and probably not near as publicly.

Quick search turned this up:
RecallUK - UK Car Recalls

The US media seems to jump on Toyota and GM like a rabid dog any time they announce a recall. Meanwhile, Honda, Hyundai, even Ford (after the Firestone/Exploder fiasco) and Chrysler, _usually_ slip in quietly under the radar for some reason.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for link , no coolant smell on there was that a recal you had in America ?

the Cadillac recall made me laught , FIRE MAY OCCURE


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

stamas said:


> Thanks for link , no coolant smell on there was that a recal you had in America ?
> 
> the Cadillac recall made me laught , FIRE MAY OCCURE


Never a "recall" for that here either - though there are many complaints and dealer service bulletins about the issue. Sure haven't seen that one anywhere else though. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

tracepk said:


> Just relaying the message my dealerships owner relayed to us this morning. News on the stop sale has been released as of last friday. So other people know besides me...just not you clearly.


 You are calling it a Stop Sale, a TSB & a Recall? When you figure out what it is get back to me?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You are calling it a Stop Sale, a TSB & a Recall? When you figure out what it is get back to me?


A: Might be time to stop talking you're making yourself look like a fool, I said there WAS NOT a recall.

B: It IS a stop sale due to a problem with a potentially faulty part. Faulty part means needs servicing,GM requiring service done by dealers means there is a service bulletin, always.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I think someone spit in Eddys cornflakes this morning.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I bet this will be easy to find on the internet by tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe this from NHTSA:

*Service Bulletin No.:* PI-0992 
*Component(s):* AIR BAGS 
*NHTSA ID Number:* 10052491

[h=4] All Products Associated with this Service Bulletin [/h] [h=5]Vehicle MakeModelModel Year(s)[/h] 

CHEVROLETCRUZE2013
 

[h=4]Details [/h] [h=4]0 Associated Documents[/h] *Manufacturer: *General Motors LLC
[h=5]SUMMARY:[/h] GM: THIS PI IS INFORMING DEALERSHIPS ABOUT HOW TO OBTAIN A SIR COIL LOCKING CLIP AND IT'S PURPOSE. ALSO INCLUDED MAKE/MODEL CHEVROLET CRUZE MY2014 *JS


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes Jim but that was issued a year ago, not breaking news as of today or the other day as the O/P claims? And in answer to Oilburner I just had to drink a gallon of GoLitely for an upper and lower GI tomorrow, Lemon flavored!


41000 AIR BAGS:FRONTAL 
Bulletin No:PI-0992

Date of Bulletin:08/06/2013
Summary Description: GM: THIS PI IS INFORMING DEALERSHIPS ABOUT HOW TO OBTAIN A SIR COIL LOCKING CLIP AND IT'S PURPOSE. ALSO INCLUDED MAKE/MODEL CHEVROLET CRUZE MY2014 *JS​ 


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Im recanting my statement lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Eddy I understand an I hope all goes well for you! had that a year ago.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Nothing on the net about this stop sale. I'm calling this dealer BS until I see it posted by GM, GMAuthority, or some news media.


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

*New Stop Delivery Order for Cruze?*

Was visiting another form when I saw this:

Went to buy a new Cruze today.... | General and Off Topic | Bob Is The Oil Guy.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Just in case GM Cars are affected by the air bag issues the 7 other makes are having to deal with right now.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Mods: Time for a thread merge?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Mods: Time for a thread merge?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sale-went-out-across-dealerships-morning.html 

Yep, you can delete my post when you merge as it won't make sense anymore.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes of course. As a sales person who's job it is to sell cars...clearly it makes sense for me to lie about it so people won't come buy them.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

For some reason I never thought about finding a printoff of the dealership email when I had half a dozen people calling me a liar on my post about the subject.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Threads merged.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

So if bought a 14 3 days before stop sale order should I call dealer? Or will I get a letter in the mail?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommyt37 said:


> So if bought a 14 3 days before stop sale order should I call dealer? Or will I get a letter in the mail?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Call and hope they don't ask for it back.


----------



## jshiffy (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.autonews.com/article/20140625/RETAIL/140629914


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

From what I've read today on this issue, it appears that the Cruze stop sell order is different from the air bag recalls all of the other brands are involved with so far. The common denominator is the air bag supplier, Takata. This Japanese headquartered company seems to have a ton of problems. 

First, the Cruze issue is related to an incorrect part that was used to assemble the airbag. This is what I posted in post number 16 of this thread. I am not sure why it took nearly a year for the stop sell order to come out, but I think I have an idea. 

Second, the other brands air bag problems are related to the propellant breaking down due to high humidity, either at the time of manufacture, or where the vehicle resides now. They aren't sure what the cause is yet. Takata builds the air bag assemblies in Mexico and Wisconsin. 

Third, Takata's bookkeeping is so bad, both they and the car manufacturers are not really sure what VINs got the bad batches of air bags with the problematic propellant. 

Fourth, For the same reasons, they are still trying to figure out which Cruze VINs got the air bags with the wrong part. 

I guess the answer is the same for all of the other issues that haven't been fixed yet: PATIENCE.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The developed countries have more stringent consumer protection laws and thus more recalls. If you are driving a Cruze in Syria or Sudan you probably have more urgent hazards than an airbag injury.


----------



## benefactr (Mar 20, 2011)

Sad some people don't understand the concept of company intranets and not being able to post "Links", or seeing a paper memo.


tracepk said:


> For some reason I never thought about finding a printoff of the dealership email when I had half a dozen people calling me a liar on my post about the subject.


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like the Stop Sale was lifted late last night. 

Youngstown News, GM lifts sales stall on '13, '14 Cruzes

Several other sources are posting the same information regarding the lift around 11PM 6/25.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2 hrs ago Fox 8 Cleveland said it's still on. Our Fox 8 is not as extreme as the typical Fox network. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Still more media talk from today, 06/26/14. Can Chevy Customer Care folks here post the real status of the Cruze Stop-Sell issue? 

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2014/06/chevrolet-halts-sales-of-2013-14-cruze-sedans-due-to-airbag-module/

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2014/06...d-other-automakers-will-hurt-airbag-supplier/

Also from June 5, 2014, item #2. This was described in the 08/06/13 NHTSA investigation: 

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2014/06/general-motors-announces-four-new-recalls/


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

tommyt37 said:


> So if bought a 14 3 days before stop sale order should I call dealer? Or will I get a letter in the mail?


I bet you get a recall notice in the mail.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

tracepk said:


> For some reason I never thought about finding a printoff of the dealership email when I had half a dozen people calling me a liar on my post about the subject.


Well then I don't feel so bad but I am sorry! It is always good to include a link when posting this type of serious info.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

With all these recalls for 2013-2014 Cruze I hope they get taken care of before Chevy starts production on 2015 Cruze.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> With all these recalls for 2013-2014 Cruze I hope they get taken care of before Chevy starts production on 2015 Cruze.


Heh Heh, I bet the change over is not too many weeks away.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

What if my ignition fails and my car shuts off then my axle brakes and I hit a wall and my airbag throws metal in my face?

Please, I wish, I could use the money!


----------



## Ringhale (Nov 19, 2013)

So is the only way to see if your Cruze is being recalled is to call the day dealership or wait for a letter?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Ringhale said:


> So is the only way to see if your Cruze is being recalled is to call the day dealership or wait for a letter?


From what I've read, GM may not have figured out which VIN numbers are affected yet and that is the reason for the stop sell order. They don't want any more to get out until they figure out which vehicles are carrying the incorrectly assembled driver side air bags. They're piling up at the assembly plant too, I'll bet. Patience and very defensive driving are needed now.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

McNeo said:


> What if my ignition fails and my car shuts off then my axle brakes and I hit a wall and my airbag throws metal in my face?
> 
> Please, I wish, I could use the money!


Not to worry. If your Cruze has one of the bad air bags, it won't deploy at all in an accident.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I know this may seem frustrating for you all 2013-2014 Cruze owners, but I would be happy to answer anyone's questions in a private message. We are slowly getting information daily, so I will do my best to provide to you all some sort of info! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013cruze said:


> with all these recalls for 2013-2014 cruze i hope they get taken care of before chevy starts production on 2015 cruze.


2012 ftw!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ringhale said:


> So is the only way to see if your Cruze is being recalled is to call the day dealership or wait for a letter?



Hey Ringhale,

After the VINs are associated, I will be happy to look into this for you. If your vehicle is associated, you will receive a letter from GM indicating that parts are available before taking it into your dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> 2012 ftw!



My Wife has a 12, it's not that great... Lol!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Daryl said:


> My Wife has a 12, it's not that great... Lol!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Nah, I wish I had some of the newer features...and mine had lots of QC problems at the beginning of its life, but I have dodged like 4 recalls!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Not to worry. If your Cruze has one of the bad air bags, it won't deploy at all in an accident.


I take this back. I just found another article that says the Cruze air bag mechanism can indeed explode and blow shrapnel at the driver. Of course it also say the bag may not inflate too. 

The Tragedy That Led to GM's Chevy Cruze Recall - DailyFinance


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That is horrible. She lost her left eye over the CRUZE by allegedly bumping the car in front of her. From someone who almost was smashed to death by a Semi with glass exploding into my eye and throat a few moths ago, I hope her results are positive! It was one thing being afraid of the axle, another with these 10 bombs that can explode now?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The stop sell order has been lifted and replaced with a full recall for the driver's side air bag. The last paragraph is important for this issue. I guess they now know which VINs have the bad bags. Don't know when you will be able to look up those affected VINs. 

Airbag Module With Cruze Prompts Chevrolet To Issue Recall | GM Authority


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

McNeo said:


> What if my ignition fails and my car shuts off then my axle brakes and I hit a wall and my airbag throws metal in my face?
> 
> Please, I wish, I could use the money!


1 - even with the ignition off you can still steer and brake with very little effort. I know, I've tested this. The Cruze performs extremely well in Forced Auto Stop scenerios.

2 - The half axle shaft isn't the axle. It's the drive shaft that rotates around the axle. Failure of this part simply deprives the drive wheels of torque. The car will coast to a stop.

3 - There is no exposed metal between you and any of the 10 air bags. I'd be more worried about the plastic hitting my glasses and shattering them. (EDIT: I just read the article about the lost eye and frankly, Takata should be shut down.)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Here are some updates regarding the recall. VINs have been loaded into our system as of yesterday. The stop sale has now been lifted for most vehicle in dealer stock, and we are building our plan to repair customer's vehicles. Please PM me if you would like me to check any of your VINS (2013-2014 models) or if any of you have any questions!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Camaro Scotty (Jun 28, 2014)

my wife's didn't go off.... she was rear ended (not a deployment factor) but then was slammed into the vehicle in front of her....bent her seat and the steering wheel when she struck the car in . I would have though with the extreme frontal damage it would have deployed...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Camaro Scotty said:


> my wife's didn't go off.... she was rear ended (not a deployment factor) but then was slammed into the vehicle in front of her....bent her seat and the steering wheel when she struck the car in . I would have though with the extreme frontal damage it would have deployed...


That's one of the problems with the Cruze driver's side air bag. The bag may not deploy if the contacts are shorted by touching a bar in the assembly. This can happen in an impact such as the one your wife was in.  This is due to the wrong part being used in the air bag assembly by the manufacturer (Takata). If this were my car, I'd be filling out a complaint with NHTSA. 

http://www.nhtsa.gov/cars/problems/


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

*Received My 2013-2014 Cruze Recall Notice*

I received my "Important Safety Recall" notice today via FedEx Saturday delivery. It does in fact say that all 2013 and 2014 Chevy Cruzes are involved because of faulty air bags. The *IMPORTANT* block says:


This notice applies to your 2013-2014 Chevrolet Cruze 
Your vehicle is involved in GM safety recall 14305 
Schedule an appointment with your Chevrolet Dealer as soon as possible 
This service will be performed for you at no charge 
*You should make arrangements to bring your vehicle in as soon as possible due to the increased risk of injury associated with this recall during a crash.* 
 
It says this: Why is your vehicle being recalled?

"The inflator in the driver's front airbag may rupture and/or the airbag may not inflate during airbag deployment. If this occurs the rupture could propel metal pieces of the inflator in the vehicle cabin possibly striking and seriously injuring the driver or other vehicle occupants. Additionally, if the inflator does not inflate, there is an increased risk of injury to the driver."

Under, "What should you do?" it says: "You may continue using your vehicle as the condition is possible only during airbag deployment. If you have concerns about the continued use of your vehicle before the repair can be completed, there is the availability of shuttle serve as well as courtesy transportation at *no charge."

*What does this mean? I think it says you aren't in any danger unless you crash your car...duh?

I went immediately to my dealership and being Saturday, the service area closed at noon. However, my favorite salesman said they were not allowed to sell _*any*_ Cruze on the lot...new or used. He said the same for one of the small SUVs and all Camaros. The Camaros have a key issue wherein someone jerked their knee up to the dash board and hit the key with their knee shutting the engine off????

I think we have to be careful not to jump to conclusions about GM. I doubt seriously that GM manufactures air bags...I am quite sure they're supplied by another vendor (not surprised if they aren't made in China). If so, I would not blame GM entirely for the problem even though I'm sure they were required to test them and should have found the problem. Of course, all of that is conjecture, but when they do my recall and replace my air bag, I'm going to ask them to tell me where the air bag was manufactured. When I Googled it, I found that some GM airbags are manufactured by Takata a company headquartered in Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> I received my "Important Safety Recall" notice today via FedEx Saturday delivery. It does in fact say that all 2013 and 2014 Chevy Cruzes are involved because of faulty air bags.


What's the letter's verbiage that states "all" 2013 and 2014's are involved? Reports are either 29,000 or 33,000 Cruzen, which is like 10% of 13/14's on the road in the US.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> What's the letter's verbiage that states "all" 2013 and 2014's are involved? Reports are either 29,000 or 33,000 Cruzen, which is like 10% of 13/14's on the road in the US.


You're right...it says, as I quoted: "...your 2013-2014 Cruze..." Without VINs it would be hard to definitively say "all". You can read it as you wish.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I think we have to be careful not to jump to conclusions about GM. I doubt seriously that GM manufactures air bags...I am quite sure they're supplied by another vendor (not surprised if they aren't made in China). If so, I would not blame GM entirely for the problem even though I'm sure they were required to test them and should have found the problem. Of course, all of that is conjecture, but when they do my recall and replace my air bag, I'm going to ask them to tell me where the air bag was manufactured. When I Googled it, I found that some GM airbags are manufactured by Takata a company headquartered in Tokyo, Japan.


The airbags were made by Takata, a Japanese company. Honda just recalled over 3 million of their cars world wide because of this same issue. Toyota is also recalling cars, but I don't know the number or geographic scope of their cars.

The reason all the Cruze in the time period are being recalled is because of the way the Lordstown assembly plant runs. There is a single 20.5 mile long assembly line and the parts from various manufacturers come in and get mixed together at each assembly station. Thus GM must recall all the cars during the time they were receiving faulty components from Takata and each car must be inspected to identify which cars need to have parts replaced. This, by the way, is also why all the Cruze manufactured during the faulty axle half shaft must be inspected as well.

From public comments by Mary Barra I suspect most, if not all of GM's assembly plants work the same way.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

I bought my 2014 a week ago and my vin is clear. Born date 02/2014

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone have the airbag recall show up via OnStar or their Manage My Chevrolet account yet?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Are there others here who received a recall notice via _*Federal Express*_? I have not heard of that? In fact just received a Post Card from my selling dealer, something about my axle? Just get me the parts please, 10 weeks & waiting...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> Anyone have the airbag recall show up via OnStar or their Manage My Chevrolet account yet?
> 
> Well, I PM'ed Chevy Customer Care with my VIN last night but was informed by a different rep it can't be looked up and I would have to wait for a letter. I didn't fret about losing power from a broken axle shaft, I do fret about metal shrapnel.


 Nope, when I called OnStar earlier about my axle they said that's the only issue and when I was in for my axle last Friday they said he are taking 0 actions till Gm says "Here is what we are going to do for this situation when you find the airbag in question...". There was also a truck dropping off more Cruzen last Friday. Seeing as that lot is massive would Gm ship the cars to respective dealership and have the dealers figure it out or have plant workers comb that huge huge lot for the recalled bag?



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

*Recalled????*

So...I went to my dealership this morning and in short order they said my vehicle was not recalled. I showed them the letter I had gotten and the FedEx envelope where GM sent the documents. Still, my VIN was not shown for the recall. They did have the information on the recall, but said mine was not listed. Duh...I'm wondering if GM has a clue as to what they're doing???

I had the service writer give me a service ticket saying they checked the car

I have no clue what's going on.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> So...I went to my dealership this morning and in short order they said my vehicle was not recalled. I showed them the letter I had gotten and the FedEx envelope where GM sent the documents. Still, my VIN was not shown for the recall. They did have the information on the recall, but said mine was not listed. Duh...I'm wondering if GM has a clue as to what they're doing???
> 
> I had the service writer give me a service ticket saying they checked the car
> 
> I have no clue what's going on.


Hey there,

If you would like us to also look into your VIN to give you a confirmation with this recall as well, we would be happy to! Please reach out to us via PM .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Follow up. I met with the Customer Service Rep at my dealership and he was also miffed at why GM would send me a recall notice using expensive FedEx mailing and then my car isn't shown for the recall. He's checking into it. Peppers is a great dealership!!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my Cruze out of the shop today after they replaced the 02 sensor. They had previously told me my Cruze was not involved in any recalls even though I had the letter posted here earlier. So, for kicks, I went to my.gm.com and logged in and searched for a recall on the car....guess what showed up??? https://recalls.gm.com/#/?vin=1G1P75SZXE7155844

So, no foolin' my Cruze is under the recall.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> So...I went to my dealership this morning and in short order they said my vehicle was not recalled. I showed them the letter I had gotten and the FedEx envelope where GM sent the documents. Still, my VIN was not shown for the recall. They did have the information on the recall, but said mine was not listed. Duh...I'm wondering if GM has a clue as to what they're doing???
> 
> I had the service writer give me a service ticket saying they checked the car
> 
> I have no clue what's going on.


What's the return address on that FedEx envelope? I wonder if it came from the NHTSA or GM?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> What's the return address on that FedEx envelope? I wonder if it came from the NHTSA or GM?


 The return address is from GM on Main Street, Hudson, MA. It has a NHTSA sticker on it that says "Issued in Accordance with Federal Law".


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> The return address if from GM on Main Street, Hudson, MA. It has a NHTSA sticker on it that says "Issued in Accordance with Federal Law".


Guess they realized that the Postal Service was useless too.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Guess they realized that the Postal Service was useless too.


I already got my car back and then had to give it back for the cv boot tear before I got the recall letters for the axle. The airbag one should get to me some time around September. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know why they sent the recall notice FedEx. I just "tracked" your package FedEx: Shipping, Logistics Management and Supply Chain Management. GM is tracking the delivery of their recall notices. This prevents someone from going to court later and claiming they didn't receive the recall notice when in reality they did receive it. The Post Office doesn't provide electronic tracking.


----------



## silent (Jul 5, 2014)

Really I just got a 2013 Cruze LT on the 27th


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

silent said:


> Really I just got a 2013 Cruze LT on the 27th


Stop sale was lifted on 6/27 & recall was issued. Your VIN must not have been in the recall.


----------

